# unit 1a at brbr is getting ridiculous!!!



## Quacker Smacker (Mar 3, 2010)

seriously guys, unit 1a is not the only place in the state with swan. people come rushing out there for the last hour and then walk back twenty minutes before the hunt ends. everybody wonders why the ducks wont work their dekes its because there is people standing shoulder to shoulder all the way down the ****! they made that place a ten shell **** for a reason... quit skybustin geez!!!


----------



## Truelife (Feb 6, 2009)

That's no kidding. If you want to get aggrivated go try to hunt unit 1A. My first swan hunt was several years ago and it was on unit 1A. That year I think we were checked by DWR officers about 6 times on that one day. I saw several guys getting tickets and it was nice to see people catching a little grief when they got stupid. These days if you get checked once it's rare and the stupidity is running rampant.

It can be quite commical though. o-|| I swear there must be three ducks drawing straws somewhere out in the reeds. When one of them draws the short straw his job is to bomb across 1A just as fast as he can possibly fly, a mimimum of 85 yards high and see how many guys he can get to shoot at him. 

Then all the walkers show up like you said, a little before they think it will get good and they wander down the dike. All of the sudden two swans show up and every person on the place knows it because of all of the WHOOO WHOOing that goes on  The people are whoing and whatever spot the birds come close to the dike on the mortar fire starts up. I've seen what had to be 20 guys shooting at one or two birds before.

I'll swear on my hunting boots that I saw a swan knocked out of a flock that had to be 100 yards high. I think a BB must have got a double bounce from someone elses shot or something. It was so far up there that 10 guys gathered around and flipped a coin to see who got it when it finally came down.


SOMEBODY PLEASE TELL ME WHAT IS FUN ABOUT THAT!!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

You nailed it Truelife. My guess is some of the ducks rocketing over 1A are drones, sent out by Kent or Winchester ammo. But it's great fun. Too bad I didn't draw this year. It was more fun before the 10-shot limit: Hundreds of hunters, even on weekdays...coolers, wheel-barrows, lawn chairs on the dike and always 20 boom boxes howling, all playing something different. Uh... the Country and Western music lured ducks in better than some of the novice duck-calling out there!

I hope to get out there with my son-in-law before freeze-up, pick up a little litter......or did you guys get all the litter picked up?


----------



## Truelife (Feb 6, 2009)

That's funny Wyogoob! :lol: I never thought of a drone form the ammo companies but it all makes sense now. I always thought it looked like the same hen mallard that everyone kept shooting at.

I'll get some litter this weekend but I'm sure there will still be plenty. Always is it seems.


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

Wyogoob you gave me an idea that I had thought about doing while in Louisiana. Take a taxidermy duck and put a little boat motor under it and swim it along the **** about 40 yards out and see how many guys unload on it!! Would be pretty funny to see!!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

hoghunter011583 said:


> Wyogoob you gave me an idea that I had thought about doing while in Louisiana. Take a taxidermy duck and put a little boat motor under it and swim it along the **** about 40 yards out and see how many guys unload on it!! Would be pretty funny to see!!


I don't think it would get very far, here or in Louisiana.

How 'bout a flamingo at say 60 yards.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

-_O- 

That duck is a drone of sorts. His job is to draw out or in this case run all the sky busters out of their 10 shots, thus spending them off the dike to the parking lot for more shells. :lol: 

I like the motozied duck decoy idea, you could even film it and put them on you tube after it. :lol:


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2010)

personally i like going hunting for swans in 1a. went out saturday morning, not a ton of people, lots of swans too! i shot mine in the first flock that came over and it only took 2 shots. part of the fun in swan hunting, atleast for me anyways, is to watch all the people unload on 1 flock atleast 60 yards up, then watch one come crashing to the ground! i know its sky busting, and its not very ethical, but its entertaining!! not everyone can afford to get a boat and go chase them where they will decoy. 1a is a great place to hunt swans if youre a foot soldier. i think a guy could make a killing walking up and down that dike with a bag full of shells selling them to hunters hunting on the 10 shell dike that are running low. if your complaining about the duck hunting in 1a, guess what guys! theres more then one place in BRBR to hunt ducks, and you dont have to contend with the swan hunters. if you hunt 1a, count on an army out there, shoulder to shoulder, whoooing and shooting at every swan within 100 yards of them.


----------



## travis madden (Sep 29, 2007)

Quacker Smacker said:


> seriously guys, unit 1a is not the only place in the state with swan. people come rushing out there for the last hour and then walk back twenty minutes before the hunt ends. everybody wonders why the ducks wont work their dekes its because there is people standing shoulder to shoulder all the way down the ****! they made that place a ten shell **** for a reason... quit skybustin geez!!!


First off I totally agree with you about people skybusting and wondering why the birds wont come down and work but coming on a public forum and complaining isnt going to fix anything if you dont like it then quit complaining and find another place to hunt. You know it is going to happen and you go out anyway dont make much sense to me? :roll:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I'd film it if somebody bought or made a duck decoy that would fly. It'd be awesome.... give me something to do in my off time. Just take a mojo and fit a RC motor with a helecopter or prop plane propulsion system on it and its game on. I don't know how you'd muffle the engine noise but maybe at that height they wouldn't hear it anyway.....


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> I don't know how you'd muffle the engine noise but maybe at that height they wouldn't hear it anyway.....


Do you really think that hearing a buzzing sound will matter? 
:lol:


----------



## gooseblaster (Sep 2, 2009)

HA HA that would be pretty darn funny!!


----------



## Truelife (Feb 6, 2009)

Heck, on 1A you wouldn't need a motor. Just tie a long thing rope to it and hunker down in the reeds. Start swinging that thing around you head and the shooting would begin.

Another fun option would be to go hide in the bushes with a water balloon launcher. Fill some balloons, drop them in something sticky and then roll them in some leftover feathers. Just like magic you have a bunch of super fast teal. You could sit out there and laungh those things towards the crowds. Wouldn't that be so funny when 20 of them opened up and it turned into a splash and a poof of feathers every time.

That is if anyone could hit them........


----------



## Quacker Smacker (Mar 3, 2010)

well there really isnt a place in this state where you can go without finding skybusters and unethical hunters...save the ducks shoot the skybusters! and people come on here and tell me not to complain about stupid people? everyone is aware of what is goin on out in the marshes and fish and game wont do anything about it. so maybe complaining on here will get the point across thats all i'm sayin


----------



## SX2 (Oct 31, 2008)

i was out there monday i had 15 swan decoys out and was the only one on the pond got all set up about 1 and shot some ducks everything was working well, than around 3 i had a group walk out the whole dike and sit right behind me 50 yards and had a boat drive out and set up 70 yards on my right out in the pond both were trying to use my decoys basicly so i was like ok thats fine hope they come over me first but no thats not the case ever the guy behind me shot and killed one , and then scared all the other flocks coming looking for it not to mention that the swan he killed was cupped , then about half hour later the guy on my right shoots one and flares all the next flocks by taking his boat out in the middle and pick up his duck decoys, if your gonna ruin someones hunt at least have the respect of hiding and sitting so that guy can try and have a good rest of his hunt some people have no respect


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2010)

SX2 said:


> i was out there monday i had 15 swan decoys out and was the only one on the pond got all set up about 1 and shot some ducks everything was working well, than around 3 i had a group walk out the whole dike and sit right behind me 50 yards and had a boat drive out and set up 70 yards on my right out in the pond both were trying to use my decoys basicly so i was like ok thats fine hope they come over me first but no thats not the case ever the guy behind me shot and killed one , and then scared all the other flocks coming looking for it not to mention that the swan he killed was cupped , then about half hour later the guy on my right shoots one and flares all the next flocks by taking his boat out in the middle and pick up his duck decoys, if your gonna ruin someones hunt at least have the respect of hiding and sitting so that guy can try and have a good rest of his hunt some people have no respect


its called hunting public land. people are like that!


----------



## Truelife (Feb 6, 2009)

kill_'em_all said:


> SX2 said:
> 
> 
> > i was out there monday i had 15 swan decoys out and was the only one on the pond got all set up about 1 and shot some ducks everything was working well, than around 3 i had a group walk out the whole dike and sit right behind me 50 yards and had a boat drive out and set up 70 yards on my right out in the pond both were trying to use my decoys basicly so i was like ok thats fine hope they come over me first but no thats not the case ever the guy behind me shot and killed one , and then scared all the other flocks coming looking for it not to mention that the swan he killed was cupped , then about half hour later the guy on my right shoots one and flares all the next flocks by taking his boat out in the middle and pick up his duck decoys, if your gonna ruin someones hunt at least have the respect of hiding and sitting so that guy can try and have a good rest of his hunt some people have no respect
> ...


It's called a lack of respect and just because people are like that doesn't mean they should be like that, or that we should all be happy about it. My grandfather worked hard to teach me hunting ethics. Something everybody should learn. If everyone just expects, and accepts it then it will get worse and worse until we kill our own sport.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2010)

Truelife said:


> kill_'em_all said:
> 
> 
> > its called hunting public land. people are like that!
> ...


you know whats funny? everyone on this forum, especially the waterfowl section, is the most ethical hunter in the world. no one crowds other hunters, skybusts, they are always set up and ready to go well before shooting hours, they all know exactly what species and sex the bird is they are shooting at every time they pull the trigger, they always shoot "their" limit when hunting with other people and never participate in"party hunting" and so on... with all the time ive spent in the marsh, especially at utah lake, FB, BRBR and OB i can almost guarantee one you you perfect hunters has pissed me off in one way or another. wether it be someone pulling in and setting up 50 yards from me opening morning 10 min. before legal shooting hours (when ive been sitting there since 5 pm the day before), some one thinking they are "good" with a duck call (when it really sounds like a dying cat), people retrieving, claiming or tagging ducks, geese and swans that i knocked down or guys shooting birds working my spread when they swing over them for another look! we all make mistakes in the process of learning and enjoying the sport of waterfowling. EVERYONE has shot at birds a little too far (ask the federal F&G how far is too far, they'll tell you anything over 30 yards is too far), it happens!! its public land, we all share it!! they are just as much their birds as they are yours, especially if they fly over them first!! as hunters each and everyone of us has to make the decision of what WE THINK is ethical or not! thats not for others to decide. its their call not yours. im not trying to defend the intentional unethical hunter out there, but before you guys start complaining, you might want to think about that somewhere along the lines, you werent always the "perfect duck hunter" that you are now.


----------



## Truelife (Feb 6, 2009)

Kill_'em_all I pretty much agree with what you said. And I'll be the first to tell you that I usually meet some great people when I'm out in the marshes. A lot of folks will actualy come and ask if we mind if they set up by us but I can also tell you plenty of stories about guys who made no mistake about it, they thought they were number one and it didn't matter to them what they did to someone elses hunt.

I know full well that nobody is going to change that type of person because they aren't acting that way out of ignorance. I guess I'm human as well because I still have a hard time not grumbling about it even though I know it won't do any good.


----------



## Kdub (Sep 6, 2010)

kill_'em_all said:


> Truelife said:
> 
> 
> > [quote="kill_'em_all":1k1nvxhd]its called hunting public land. people are like that!
> ...


you know whats funny? everyone on this forum, especially the waterfowl section, is the most ethical hunter in the world. no one crowds other hunters, skybusts, they are always set up and ready to go well before shooting hours, they all know exactly what species and sex the bird is they are shooting at every time they pull the trigger, they always shoot "their" limit when hunting with other people and never participate in"party hunting" and so on... with all the time ive spent in the marsh, especially at utah lake, FB, BRBR and OB i can almost guarantee one you you perfect hunters has **** me off in one way or another. wether it be someone pulling in and setting up 50 yards from me opening morning 10 min. before legal shooting hours (when ive been sitting there since 5 pm the day before), some one thinking they are "good" with a duck call (when it really sounds like a dying cat), people retrieving, claiming or tagging ducks, geese and swans that i knocked down or guys shooting birds working my spread when they swing over them for another look! we all make mistakes in the process of learning and enjoying the sport of waterfowling. EVERYONE has shot at birds a little too far (ask the federal F&G how far is too far, they'll tell you anything over 30 yards is too far), it happens!! its public land, we all share it!! they are just as much their birds as they are yours, especially if they fly over them first!! as hunters each and everyone of us has to make the decision of what WE THINK is ethical or not! thats not for others to decide. its their call not yours. im not trying to defend the intentional unethical hunter out there, but before you guys start complaining, you might want to think about that somewhere along the lines, you werent always the "perfect duck hunter" that you are now.[/quote:1k1nvxhd]

Yes I was. And before I was I had someone there to tell me how to be a perfect hunter. This is where the ethics were instilled.


----------

